# Wie man aus einem Hang einen Teich mit Bachlauf macht - hoffentlich?!



## orcanet (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

nachdem ich jetzt schon längere Zeit eifrig mitlese und mir schon viele Tipps und Anregungen geholt habe, möchte ich Euch heute auch mal über unseren 1. Teichbau berichten.

Vielleicht noch ein paar Worte zu uns und unserem Vorhaben. Wir wohnen im bergischen Land und haben ein Hanggrundstück – will heissen – knappe 800qm von denen maximal 100 qm wirklich ebene Fläche sind und die sind von unserem Katzenknast dauerhaft belegt (Infos dazu gerne ein Andermal ). Der grosse Rest besteht aus mehr oder weniger (eher mehr) steilen Hängen die von Trockenmauern gestützt werden und den dazwischen liegenden Beetstreifen b zw. Wegen.

Topographie bedingt kann man keine Stelle unseres Grundstücks mit einem Minibagger oder ähnlichem Gerät befahren und alles Material muss zunächst diese Treppe herunter getragen werden bevor man die Baustelle zumindest mit einer Schubkarre erreichen kann.






  Also – alles was man bauen, buddeln oder sonstwie bearbeiten will macht man mit der Hand …. spart das Fitnessstudio *ggg*. 

Jo  aber mein Mann wollte unbedingt einen Teich.  Was also tun? Das Landgewinnungs- Teichbauprojekt nahm seinen Lauf im Mai 2008.
Ganz am unteren Ende unseres Grundstücks haben wir parallel zum Hang eine Mauer aus Pflanzringen betoniert (Nachdem wir ca. 250 Stk. von den unhandlichen Teilen von ganz oben nach ganz unten gebuckelt hatten)  – ca. 2 m hoch und den leeren Raum zwischen Mauer und Hang haben wir  nach und nach aufgeschüttet, fest gestampft und den ganzen Spass von Sept. 08 – Anfang Mai 09 erstmal in Ruhe gelassen, damit es sich noch etwas setzen kann.

Nachdem fest stand, was das denn nun werden soll (ein naturnaher Teich ohne Fische aber mit Technik, da der anliegende Hang geradezu nach einem Bachlauf/Wasserfall schreit) haben wir uns Infos aller Art besorgt und haben uns schliesslich weitgehend auf NG als System und Materiallieferant geeinigt. Anfang Mai dann endlich der erste Spatenstich. 





Der Anfang ist geschafft - Hinter den weissen __ Tulpen geht es 1,5 m in die Tiefe.....:evil und warum eigentlich besteht diese bergische Land fast nur aus Steinen, Steinen und nochmal Steinen??





und hier in die andere Richtung den Hang hinauf - man kann erahnen, was mal ein Wasserfall werden will.

Der Teich wird ca. 4x4,5 m und knapp 1,20 m tief (mehr ging leider aufgrund fehlender Dynamitstangen bzw. fehlenden schweren Geräts nicht....schade!!), der Bachlauf bzw. Wasserfall überbückt eine Höhe von knapp 2 Metern. 

Jo - wenn es Euch bisher gefallen hat oder auch nicht  Ihr aber dennoch neugierig seid wie es weiter geht, dann berichte ich gerne weiter, bis zum bitteren Ende.

Für Fragen oder auch Anregungen bin ich immer offen und freue mich jetzt dabei zu sein 

Herzliche, Muskelkater geplagte Grüsse
Barbara


----------



## Digicat (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie man aus einem Hang einen Teich mit Bachlauf macht - hoffentlich?!*

Servus Barbara

Na Ihr Leidensgenossen, Ihr habt es ja noch schwerer gehabt wie ich (Klick > Mein zweiter Teich im Bau). Steiler und auch noch alles per Hand .....

Hut ab vor Eurer Leistung 

Wird bestimmt ein schöner Teich mit Bach/Wasserfall 

Würde mich sehr freuen von Dir/Euch mehr zu sehen und zu hören 

Wegen der Bilder, die kannst auch hier hochladen. Entweder in Euer Album oder direkt hier im Beitrag, wie dies geht > Klick in meiner Signatur.
Ein Beispiel wie es dann aussieht: Klick ins kleine Bild und es wird groß 
 
Mein Testteich in der Grube, wo einmal der "Richtige" hinkommen soll.


----------



## orcanet (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie man aus einem Hang einen Teich mit Bachlauf macht - hoffentlich?!*

Hallo Helmut,

dank Dir für Deine netten Worte - mal schaun was draus wird aber ein Anfang ist gemacht und mittlerweile sieht es auch schon deutlich besser (aber noch lange nicht fertig) aus.

Ich werd mir jetzt mal Deine prima Anleitung zum Fotos hochladen zur Gemüte führen und dann zeig ich den Bau mal in chronologischer Reihenfolge.

Deinen 2. Teichbau kenn ich, da hab ich immer mal wieder reingelinst - so wie ich hier überhaupt schon ne Menge Tipps bekommen habe 

Lieben Gruss
Barbara


----------



## Digicat (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie man aus einem Hang einen Teich mit Bachlauf macht - hoffentlich?!*

Servus Barbara

Habe da einen Thread für Dich.

Vielleicht könnt Ihr euch da ja paar Anregungen abschauen .

Für mich war der Thread leider zu spät , ich hätte vielleicht meinen Teich anders gestaltet. Diese drei terrassenförmig angelegten Teiche sprechen mich sehr an


----------



## orcanet (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie man aus einem Hang einen Teich mit Bachlauf macht - hoffentlich?!*

Hallo,

und weiter gehts. Nachdem das Loch endlich gegraben war, kamen die fleissigen Helfer in Gestalt meiner Schwiegereltern um beim einbringen der Folie und dem anschliessenden Vermörteln zu helfen. Wir haben uns dazu entschlossen den Teich komplett mit Verbundmatten zu versehen und zu vermörteln - zum einen wegen des nicht ganz einfachen Geländes, zum anderen, da der Boden wirklich zu wünschen übrig lässt und mehr Steine als Erde enthält.

Verbaut haben wir 900 Vlies, grüne 1mm NG Folie, NG Verbundmatten und seit heute liegt auch die NG Ufermatte - ebenso im Bachlauf.

Hier mal wieder ein paar Fotos - jetzt hab ich auch begriffen, wie das mit dem Hochladen geht D 

 
das Vlies liegt schonmal und die Krieger müssen bei fast 30 Grad im Schatten erstmal ruhen.

dann ging es recht zügig mit der Folie weiter - wie von NG versprochen ging das ratzfatz.
 

 
und auch das Vermörteln der Verbundmatte war kein Problem allerdings bei den Temperaturen recht schweiss treibend und ich bin glaube ich immer noch leicht bekifft vom verkleben der Matte 

 

 

Aufgrund des sehr begrenzten Platzes mussten wir das Holzdeck auch schon bauen  - sehr schön  so bleiben die Beine beim überklettern immer in Bewegung.

Als nächstes zeig ich den Bau des Bachlaufs und seit heute heisst es schon Wasser Marsch - Hurrahhhh 

Fotos des Ist-Standes folgen in den nächsten Tagen.

Euch allen einen schönen Sonntag und liebe Grüsse
Barbara

PS: bitte über die schrammelige Baustelle hinwegsehen aber wur waren froh endlich alles unten zu haben *ggg*


----------



## orcanet (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie man aus einem Hang einen Teich mit Bachlauf macht - hoffentlich?!*

Hallo,

und weiter gehts - so langsam befinden wir uns auf der Zielgeraden - naja, ok, die Ufergestaktung lässt noch zu wünschen übrig und der Bachlauf ist noch ziemlich unfertig aber  es ist zumindest schonmal als Teichlein zu erkennen und spätestens morgen kann ich Euch dann auch berichten, wieviel Wasser denn nun reingeht.

 
so sieht es seit gestern abend aus - ich konnte mich garnicht mehr losreissen und habe bis zum Dunkelwerden auf dem Steg gehockt und zugeschaut wie das Wasser einläuft 

 
hier ein Teil des schon teilweise bepflanzten Ufergrabens - ich warte derzeit noch auf eine grössere Lieferung Pflanzen und dann schaut das Ganze doch schon richtig nett aus - was meint Ihr?

Wenn Ihr das alles ganz schrecklich findet oder vielleicht Verbesserungsvorschläge habt - immer her damit 

 
Nun noch einen Blick in Richtung künftigen Bachlauf/Wasserfall - hmmmmm noch nicht so doll aber auch das wird so langsam 

Ich freu mich jedenfalls jetzt schon wie Bolle über den Zugewinn im Garten und kann es kaum erwarten, wie der Tümpel so in einem Jahr ausschaut.

Lieben Gruss
Barbara


----------



## Taetzchen (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie man aus einem Hang einen Teich mit Bachlauf macht - hoffentlich?!*

Hi Barbara,

ich glaub, das wird richtig super bei Euch! Gefällt mir ausgezeichnet! Werde weiterhin gespannt Deine Berichte hier im Thread verfolgen.

Liebe Grüße
Katharina


----------



## orcanet (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie man aus einem Hang einen Teich mit Bachlauf macht - hoffentlich?!*

Hallo,

Zeit für ein kleines update - so langsam wirds, dass Bächlein plätschert, das Wasser ist klar (noch?!?) und die Randgestaltung ist in Arbeit

Nun aber ein paar Fotos des Standes von Gestern:
 
 

von oben - an das Ende des Steges kommen noch Kübel mit Bambus o.ä. als Sichtschutz und Abschluss - muss ja nicht unbedingt sehen was fürn Kuchen meine sehr nette! Nachbarin verspeisst.
 

der Pfeifenstrauch links wird wohl noch weg müssen - so schön er ist aber auf Dauer zu viele Blütenblätter und Laub für den Teich. (macht aber nix, gibts noch mehrere von)
 

die Quelle  - der braune Kasten ist der Filter und wird natürlich noch mit Steinen kaschiert und rundum bepflanzt
 

da plätschert es runter
 

und dann unter der Brücke ins Teichlein (ca 6000 L also nicht wirklich gross) Rechts und Links kommen natürlich auch noch Pflänzchen hin
 

 hatte ich die "standing stones" von W'tal schonmal gezeigt? Nachts angestrahlt sieht das sehr cool aus.
 

Die nächsten Fotos gibts dann in ein paar Wochen, wenn alles noch ein bisschen weiter ist aber ich bin schon jetzt ziemlich froh mit dem Jahrhundertbauwerk
Würde mich über Euer feedback sehr freuen - gerne auch Kritik oder Anregungen 

Viele Grüsse
Barbara


----------



## Christine (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie man aus einem Hang einen Teich mit Bachlauf macht - hoffentlich?!*

Hallo Barbara!

Warum sind die Bilder denn so klein 

 Du darfst doch bis 240 kb bei einer Seitenbreite 1030px. Das Verkleinern für die Vorschau übernimmt die Forensoftware.


----------



## orcanet (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie man aus einem Hang einen Teich mit Bachlauf macht - hoffentlich?!*

Ohhhhh  hmpfff und ich war so happy, dass ich das hinbekommen habe, wobei es mir schon etwas winzig vorkam 

Mal schaun, vielleicht schaff ich das heute abend mal in ein bissi grösser- das ist warscheinlich auch der Grund warum so garkeine Kommentare kommen *schnueff* oder ist das so furchtbar geworden?

Lieben Gruss
Barbara


----------

